# New Video Editing Software Day!(No Time For Acronyms)



## TylerRay (Jan 8, 2014)

Just got a late Christmas present in the mail. Cyberlink Director Suite 2! Supposedly this software is pretty dope for PC based video editing. The Director Suite is the fully loaded/most expensive version offered by Cyberlink. It's sort of like 4 programs built into each other including a video, photo, audio, and color editor. I'm pretty new to video editing, but I'm very excited to start producing quality videos detailing my mostly music related endeavors. Rock on

Video Editing & Photo Editing Suite


----------

